

Why You Probably Haven’t Started Investing Yet - hartleybrody
http://blog.hartleybrody.com/2012/03/why-you-havent-invested/

======
PaulHoule
Uhhh... That would have been true if you started investing in 1980, but if you
were born in 1980 and started investing in 2000 you'd have had a very hard
time doing better than inflation unless you'd gotten a position in gold or
inflation indexed bonds very early.

When wall street is performing well, compound interest is on your side, but
when it can't outperform inflation, it's somewhat more rational to have a
"carpe diem" attitude.

------
amalag
8% returns, where does one get that?

